
The Faker You Are, the More Successful You Can Be - mhr_online
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEg5ySTUGxE
======
ohiovr
The better you can fool your employer the better you can steal your wages.

~~~
stuaxo
(the less your employer can steal your wages)

------
cirgue
That was refreshing to the point of being cathartic. I feel like the tech
industry can get so far up its own ass about image and perception that it has
lost its once-great sense of humor wrt bullshit.

------
ReginaDeiPirati
This is genius!

